# tired and married



## preso (May 1, 2009)

After extensive hormone testing by my doctor, and my symptoms, I am convincved I have adrenal burnout.
Low blood pressure, no sex drive, thyroid problems etc..........

I found it very difficult to find a good doctor but now I have one and going to begin to work on these issues. I'm very happy I have a non demanding husband....
because I have had enough stress through the years, which may be why I have adrenal burnout.
I'm reading it takes about 2 years to fix this problem.

If I was with a selfish man... I wouldn't even be able to begin to try to fix this from the increased stress a problem marriage would cause.

It was difficult to find the problem, but when my hormone panel came back, it became apparent I have hormone problems not related to menapause.
so.... letting everyone know, there could be medical reasons people are having problems.
If there is love there, in the form of patience, tolerance, kindness, patience, issues can be worked on and overcome. Love is not something originating from your sex organs but
a verb, an action or actions of how you treat someone.

I wokred too hard for too many years... and why I am probabaly having these adrenal burnout problems.


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

You mean to tell me that you not wanting to have sex might not be entirely because you're too tired from working, raising kids, cleaning the house and waiting on your husband???


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

No just tired, did not know why. no sex drive, etc... seems my hormones are messed up, I think from years of hard work.
I am recently retired ( retired with a pension) from a super stressful job. I thought I was in menapause but it seems not.
My husband has been understanding and patient, kind and thoughtful as to what is wrong with me. I am getting treatment now.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Preso to my memory I believe this is the first time you've actually said something good about your husband. Congrats and keep up the treatments.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

martino said:


> Preso to my memory I believe this is the first time you've actually said something good about your husband.



Thats very untrue.. and we'll leave it at that.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

My apology, I should have checked before opening my mouth. Anyway, good luck.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

awww, Preso -- (((*** HUGS ***)))!!

At least now you have an explanation, a reason.


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

I hope a new treatment works for you. I always find it liberating to have an accurate diagnosis, even if it is a more problematic one.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

yes... glad I found a good doctor, last one I went to told me...

"everyone gets old" ... I was 48 at the time.


----------



## nightshade (Mar 4, 2009)

I hope things get better for you. It's great you found a good doctor, that is so important.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I'm going to have to go on a low carb diet and also quit smoking 
in addition to whatever medication will be needed....awaiting test results....thery are due back at the end of the week.


----------

